# Drugs



## Partha (Aug 4, 2010)

Is there any good resource to understand how drugs should be billed (HCPCS, NDC#, units of HCPCS codes, units of NDC#)? Example Depo Medrol 40 mg is administered 10 mL. The vial (Pkt) size is 50 mL.

Any inputs will be greatly appreicated!!!


----------



## ollielooya (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, since you asked for ANY input, here's some research links I use:  http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/mc.nsf/IVR_Display?OpenForm AND http://www.rxlist.com/script/main/hp.asp 

I had difficulty in finding caffeine sodium benzoate and the latter site gave me the information I needed. ---Suzanne E. Byrum, CPC


----------

